# On Being Presbyterian



## Me Died Blue (Jul 12, 2006)

Has anyone else looked at Sean Michael Lucas' new book, _On Being Presbyterian_? I just received it in the mail today, and it seems quite good, and useful I might add.

It is approximately 250 pages, is written on a popular level, and covers Presbyterian beliefs, practices and stories. The beliefs covered include sovereignty, grace, the covenants and the kingdom, the Church and the sacraments. The practices include piety, worship and ecclesiology. The stories include the Reformation and the beginnings of Presbyterianism, early American Presbyterianism, and American Presbyterianism in the nineteenth and twentieth centuries in the north and south. There is also an epilogue on "Becoming Presbyterian," and the work cites many authors from the broader Reformed tradition as well, such as Puritans and Continental theologians.

Sean Michael Lewis is dean of faculty and assistant professor of church history at Covenant Theological Seminary, and holds a Ph.D. from WTS. Rick Phillips, Bryan Chapell and several other authors have endorsed the work, and Ligon Duncan said, "At last a brief, popular introduction to Presbyterianism that I can put in the hands of Bible-believing, gospel-loving Presbyterians and other interested evangelicals interested in this part of the Christian family. Readable, sympathetic, and circumspect."

[Edited on 7-13-2006 by Me Died Blue]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 12, 2006)

What does he say about worship, as far as the RPW?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> What does he say about worship, as far as the RPW?



I have not yet read it in full since I just got the book today, but from a skimming of the chapter, early-on he notes the Gospel-driven aspect of Presbyterian worship, mentioning the example of Burroughs' sermons on the subject.

He proceeds to very clearly and concisely yet accurately explain the regulative principle, mentioning its conceptual essence (including the forbidden-unless-commanded principle as well as elements versus circumstances), noting its history in the Presbyterian church, and citing biblical examples such as Nadab and Abihu. He definitely stresses the importance of God wilfully claiming and defining the terms on which we are to approach Him, and His wisdom, pleasure and infinite rights in doing so. Furthermore, though he doesn't list names (although I'm reminded of an article in CPJ 1!), he even warns about the recent attempts to redefine the regulative principle by some within the Reformed community in favor of either a twisted view of "all of life" worship, or else claiming that Westminster went beyond most of the Reformers.

He then discusses the covenantal aspect of worship, as seen in a "call to worship" as well as a benediction for going back into the common affairs of the world. Along similar lines, he excellently explains the centrality of our communion with Christ in the worship service and the means of grace (Word and sacrament), and how those means serve to constantly bring the Gospel back to our prone-to-wander minds and hearts.

He ends by noting that there have been disagreements within the Presbyterian tradition as to how exactly the regulative principle is to be applied to song, and the relationship of the various questions involved in that issue to the broader issues of Gospel-drivenness, Christ-centeredness, biblical limits and transcendence of culture. As such, even while noting those differences, he tries to bring it back to the central principles that form and unite Presbyterian worship.


----------



## Scott (Jul 13, 2006)

Sounds good.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 13, 2006)

Yes it does; thanks Chris. Sounds better than the Dabney bio by Lucas which Nick Willborn took exception to at some points (see the review in _The Confessional Presbyterian_ v2).


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 14, 2006)

I both own the book and have read it. I was privvy to the chapter on PCA history before the book was published. (Hey, I know Sean and he knew that my education at SBTS didn't prepare me for ordination exams in that area!)

The chapters on Presbyterian history are helpful for ordination exam preparation: they discuss all the relevant (that is: historically significant) issues in US Presbyterianism's history without being exhaustive.

Overall, the book has the "feel" of being written to a non-Presbyterian who is curious about who Presbyterians are and what they believe. In that spirit, Sean spells out main themes while discussing some of the various positions that are held. 
It is very basic in that sense. I recommend it for use in an "inquirers" class at church or as a book to direct curious friends.

[Edited on 7-14-2006 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 14, 2006)

Regarding his biography of Dabney: If someone wants to take exceptions to it that's fine... but pardon me if I trust Sean... after all, his PhD dissertation was on Dabney.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 14, 2006)

I'd read the review before putting any implicit faith in anyone. Well, don't do that any way. But read the review. The reviewer, Nick Willborn, is a friend of Dr. Lucas; he holds a doctorate (on Girardeau) and is a student of Dabney and Southern Presbyterianism. He also read the prepub text for Dr. Lucas. He found it a hard review to do given the particulars and the friendship.

[Edited on 7-14-2006 by NaphtaliPress]


----------

